# شراء الواح شمسية



## tecno1001 (21 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اخواني من اين نحصل على الالواح الشمسية باحجام مختلفة


----------



## عصام نورالدين (21 أغسطس 2010)

من بائع الألواح الشمسية ............طبعاً !!!! أو ربما دكان في الحارة أو........

يا أخي قل لنا قي أي بلد - أومدينة ......


----------



## tecno1001 (7 سبتمبر 2010)

عصام نورالدين قال:


> من بائع الألواح الشمسية ............طبعاً !!!! أو ربما دكان في الحارة أو........
> 
> يا أخي قل لنا قي أي بلد - أومدينة ......


 انا من لبنان اخي الكريم


----------



## عصام نورالدين (7 سبتمبر 2010)

لا أعلم عن أسماء وعناوين الشركات التي تبيع في لبنان....

يوجد شخص في بيروت سأقدم لكم عنوانه الالكتروني ورقم الاتصال به .......أرجو الاتصال على الخاص ، أو الاتصال الشخصي من *صفحة الملف الشخصي الخاصة بي ...


----------



## empyrium (8 سبتمبر 2010)

اخي الكريم 
هده شركة في الصين مقاطعة شنقهاي السعر منافس اكيد عن باقي العالم 
الصين 
http://www.jssolar.com/


----------

